# Rash under wing



## Gibbins88 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi there,

I noticed today when my cockatiel flew over and spread his wings that he has what i can only describe as a rash under his wing. It looks like he may have bitten into the area or its dry skin. Im finding it hard to tell what it is. I have taken a photo and wonder if any of you may be able to give me guidance? (its not the best photo, but best i could do while i got him to spread his wings!)










I am going to phone a vet tomorrow to have him checked over, just slightly concerned. He doesn't look to be in pain but nevertheless its best to deal with it.

Thanks
Tom


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He could've overpreened himself. Has he been molting?


----------



## Gibbins88 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi, thanks for the reply.

He has been molting lately, i noticed afew feather recently and he does like to clean himself a heck of a lot. But then thats probably normal for a bird. Would over preening be something to worry about?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It could be that his skin is dry and he overpreened it by accident. A vet would know for sure. You could always try misting him to see if that helps.


----------



## Gibbins88 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you for your advice, appreciated. I have started bathing him more recently as he was impossible when it come to a bird bath. I will book him in with the vet though to make sure


----------

